# Italian/Spanish forum



## Artrella

Hi! Is there any possibility of taking into consideration the opening of an It/Sp forum?  I've noticed we have a French/Eng one and a French/Sp one.
My question comes from the fact that sometimes when I want to ask something in Italian, I cannot translate my Spanish into English, because the structures are not the same thing, and I lose the real meaning of what I want to ask.
Thank you!


----------



## elroy

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hi! Is there any possibility of taking into consideration the opening of an It/Sp forum? I've noticed we have a French/Eng one and a French/Sp one.
> My question comes from the fact that sometimes when I want to ask something in Italian, I cannot translate my Spanish into English, because the structures are not the same thing, and I lose the real meaning of what I want to ask.
> Thank you!


 
That sounds good in theory, but the French-Spanish forum (the only "bilingual" forum in which "English" is not incorporated) is the least active forum (even less active than German! ).  Sometimes it takes days before a question is answered.  That said, I am skeptical about the practicality of such a forum.  You may actually get quicker answers by translating your queries into English - although I do agree about the compromises that entails.

Dilemmas, dilemmas, dilemmas...let's see what Mike says!

(By the way, if this idea does go through then that increases the chances of having an Arabic forum, instead of relegating Arabic to "other language." )


----------



## cuchuflete

Artrella,

For the moment, just ask the wonderful Mods, Walnut and Jana, if it's ok to post a question in the Italian forum in Spanish from time to time.  It's been done before, with no evident injury to the foreros or the forum.  If there is a broad response from people who are at ease in both italiano e spagnolo, that will be considered in deciding if a new foro is appropriate at this time.  

saluti,

c.


----------



## DDT

Let's not forget that people calling in the English-Italian forum are not supposed to speak Spanish...
There's an "Other Languages" forum on purpose...

DDT


----------



## Artrella

Thank you Cuchu and DDT.  I like your suggestion Cuchu!


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Artrella,

I would like to open an Italian-Spanish forum, but I, too, am concerned about having enough participants. (Though having you as an active member goes a long way towards making sure that we have enough traffic!  ).

Is there anybody else interested in a Spanish-Italian forum?  If we get enough responses, I'll open it up.

Mike


----------



## walnut

I understand Artrella's request, but being Italian and Spanish so close (much closer than English and Italian) I think in Italian-English Spanish should be... handled with care, as it could be distracting and dispersive. 
I suggest Artrella to please use spanish only for rare specific cases, and always providing an english version. 
I have the sensation an Italian-Spanish Forum wouldn't be so busy but I'd be happy to have it in WR; let's see if anybody else is interested. 

Walnut


----------



## cuchuflete

In addition to the WR Italian forum, there's a great way to interchange Spanish and Italian...spend a few days in Buenos Aires!


----------



## Artrella

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Hi Artrella,
> 
> I would like to open an Italian-Spanish forum, but I, too, am concerned about having enough participants. (Though having you as an active member goes a long way towards making sure that we have enough traffic!  ).
> 
> Is there anybody else interested in a Spanish-Italian forum?  If we get enough responses, I'll open it up.
> 
> Mike




Yes, you know I agree with you...because most of the Italian people I know, does not know Spanish, but mainly French or English.  Well, maybe in future...
thank you Mike!!!


----------



## SILSEP

Hi everybody!

I understand the reasons of not creating an Italian/Spanish forum as it might have few visitors.
I have been checking "French/Spanish" forum this week and the questions and answers don't come so fast as in other forums.

However, I must say that I am starting to learn Italian and I am sure I would need to check through this forum a lot!!!! 

Anyway if there is no problem I could place my posts in the Italian/English forum. 

Regards!  

Silsep


----------



## Artrella

I've noticed that when I ask something in Spanish to be translated into Italian, the Italian people from the Italian/English forum don't answer, and I suppose it is because they don't know Spanish.  So I think that for the time being if we don't have people who speak both Italian and Spanish it wouldn't be a good idea to open this forum... When I learn enough Italian I'll volunteer to help people who speak Spanish and need to learn Italian...


----------



## DDT

Artrella said:
			
		

> I've noticed that when I ask something in Spanish to be translated into Italian, the Italian people from the Italian/English forum don't answer, and I suppose it is because they don't know Spanish.



Unfortunately, in spite of the fact that SP and IT are "cousins", Italian people rarely have a good command of Spanish

DDT


----------



## DesertCat

Personally, I would not want Spanish mixed in the Italian/English because it would just confuse me.


----------



## koyerita

Hello! I'm interested in an Italian / Spanish forum. I've got some problems translating from spanish to english to italian.


----------



## cuchuflete

koyerita said:
			
		

> Hello! I'm interested in an Italian / Spanish forum. I've got some problems translating from spanish to english to italian.



Hola Koyerita,

Bienvenida a los foros.  If, as you say, you are translating from SP to EN to IT, the current forums meet your needs for each of the two steps.  We have a forum for SP<=>EN, and one for EN<=>IT.  There is also the Other Languages forum, specifically for language pairs without a forum of their own.

With these choices, I'm sure you will be able to receive the help you need.

Un saludo,
Cuchuflete


----------



## Silvia

My question is, if I want something translated into Spanish, is there anyone to translate that for me from Italian? Also, can I ask Italian questions in the Spanish Forum? I'm confused.

Anyway, I agree with walnut and DesertCat.


----------



## Nocciolina

Artrella said:
			
		

> Yes, you know I agree with you...because most of the Italian people I know, does not know Spanish, but mainly French or English. Well, maybe in future...
> thank you Mike!!!


I think it is a great idea! Sometimes it can be so simple to translate something from Spanish into Italian; the grammatical structue and vocab is so similar. However, translating words/phrases/sentences first into English can complicate things. As a result, what should have been a simple task becomes a royal pain in the backside.
Italiano-Spagnolo, great idea!
I know loads of Italians living in Spain, and Spaniards in Italy that would appreciate it. And what about the Erasmus students?! The Italians and the Spaniards always hook up!


----------



## Nocciolina

DDT said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, in spite of the fact that SP and IT are "cousins", Italian people rarely have a good command of Spanish
> 
> DDT


I completely disagree. I know tons of Italians that have an extremely good command of Spanish. They are prone to make errors because of the similarities between the two languages but, they still command the language exceptionally well.


----------

